# 04 Altima will not start



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok the car has gradualy becoming harder to start,

The check engine light was on codes were for the Crank and Cam sensor,

So I changed them both and now I cant get the car to start at all. 
This is driving me up a wall, Battery is good plugs were replaced.
Any ideas 
Its a 2.5 se


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure all electrical connections and grounds are secure. One of the replacements may be defective. Try putting back the originals and see of the engine starts up.


----------



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok I took to the dealer they are telling me the ECM is bad and needs to be replaced,
They are not getting a spark is what they are saying.

They also are telling me the 2 sensors I just put in are bad amd have oil in them,
They want 1400 dollars,
To replace the ecm and the censors,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just like I said in my previous post, put back the original sensors to see if you can start the car. Find another dealer.


----------



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

2 question 
Can I replace ethe ECU if I buy one used?
I cant find an steps 
Is the Ignition Controll Modual part of this? I think this needs to be replaced,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before you start replacing the ECU, make sure you have an FSM. Perform an ECU code readout on your original ECU to check for fault codes.

After replacing the ECU, there may be several procedures that need to be run through for the ECU to re-learn the setting of the various components, one being "accelerator pedal released position learning" and "throttle valve closed position learning".


----------



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

FSM whats that?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

FSM = Factory Service Manual.

You can get one online from:

Nissan Service Manuals


----------



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok Are there two ECM/ECUs? 
I I replace it will it have to be reprogramed?
Will the Keys work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reference:
NTB00-052C

Date:
April 16, 2004

ECM REPLACEMENT PROCEDURES

ATTENTION: THIS BULLETIN HAS BEEN REVISED.

^ The Service Procedures for replacing an ECM on an Applied vehicle were revised.

^ Please use this bulletin NTB00-052c for complete information.

^ Discard all previously distributed copies of NTB00-052.

APPLIED VEHICLE(S): 
All 2000 and later
1999 Frontier (D22)
1999 Quest (V41)
1999 Pathfinder (R50) from VIN JN8AR07**XW350101

IF YOU CONFIRM:

The Electronic Control Module (ECM) needs to be replaced on a 2000 MY and later vehicle, or an Applied 1999 MY vehicle (see above).

ACTIONS:

^ Re-register all customer keys if the vehicle has ECM based NATS (see step 1).

^ Check ASIST for any new updates for the new ECM you're installing (see steps 2 - 4).

^ Perform the "ACCELERATOR PEDAL & THROTTLE VALVE CLOSED POSITION LEARNING" procedure (see step 5).

^ After installing the new ECM, perform the "IDLE AIR VOL LEARNING" procedure (when applicable) using CONSULT-II. See step 6.

^ For 2005 and later vehicles, enter the vehicle VIN into the new ECM (see step 7).

CAUTION: Failure to perform all the work steps in the specified order can cause poor engine running, MIL 'ON', or vehicle emission test rejection.

IMPORTANT: The purpose of "ACTIONS" (above) is to give you a quick idea of the work you will be performing. You MUST closely follow the entire Service Procedure as it contains information that is essential to successfully completing this repair.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no "ignition control module" on this vehicle. The ECM pools together information from various sensors, such as the cam sensor, and sends the ignition signal to the power transistor, which is in the coil-on-plug assy.


----------



## luigirox (Aug 25, 2010)

So do the keys need to be reprogrammed?
If so how do I do it or were can it be done beside the dealer?


----------



## IPasternak2004 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey you will not get a spark if you installed the crank sensor wrong or its defective. Don't start replacing the ecm. Plus new crank sensor should be metal so it does not let oil in. Nissan upgraded from the old plastic design. 








old style 








Plus even if you wanted to do the ecm yourself you could not. You have to have the factory scanner to choose the correct can, and to be able to burn the vin into the ecm


----------

